

Discussion - Why do you do it? - Luchian

I wasn't sure whether to post this here since what I'd like to discuss is not directly linked to startups, the web, funding, and so on.  But, I figured it would gratify one's intellectual curiosity as the guidelines say :), and also shed some light on how entrepreneurs and like-minded people view the world.<p>So what I'd like to ask you is seemingly simple: is there a higher purpose to what you do? Do you get to work because you believe your actions will benefit mankind, because you enjoy it and think that is all that matters? Or do you do it because it brings financial gains which help you achieve your other dreams? Or is it something else? I'm not trying to point out a good or bad way, I'm just really curious as to what drives people to go through sometimes unbearable difficulties, in order to achieve something.<p>Thank you.
======
Luchian
Here is what I believe and what I keep reminding myself when the going gets
tough.

I've come to realize that creating something - taking an idea and forging it
into something new, never seen before - is an act similar not in scale but in
principle to the big bang. I believe that for us as sentient entities there is
no better way of proving who we truly are and no better way of leaving our
mark.

And this applies to absolutely everyone, no matter what we do or have done, no
matter how short our life, how bland our existence, how small our choices, all
of us take part in creating something much, much greater. Simply by existing
we alter flow, we create, we add something.

